# HIYA!!



## LynnieH

Hello everyone!

I am Lyn and I come from Warrington. I have ds aged 4 who starts school next week!! And I am 22+5 with baby bean.

Nice to meet you all!!

Lyn


----------



## Tootsie

Hello. My youngest also starts Full time school soon :D think i'll be at a loss with all the spare time i'll have


----------



## LynnieH

If only that were the case for me. I'm a fulltime primary school teacher.

Lyn


----------



## HB

Hi Lyn!
I'm also from Warrington! Whereabouts are you?? (he he am nosy!)
Theres a couple of Warrington girls on here at the moment!!!

Welcome!!!

*hugs*


----------



## Wobbles

Swomped! *Moves closer to Warrington* :lol: 
Welcome to BabyAndBump LynnieH & CONRATS https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Smilies/1smiles_pinkbounces2.gif

x


----------



## Tam

Hello *waves*

Welcome to the forum!

Wishing you a healthy & happy pregnancy!!

And all the best with your DS starting school next week, it is a sad day *sobs* but they soon love it :wink: xx


----------

